# I'm tired of being fat



## pinkmartin

I used to have babies and wear size 5 jeans home from the hospital. Unfortunately, Health problems, age and depression have totally screwed me over.

I've done low fat, all fruits and veggies and lean meat (basically chicken and fish) with whole grains along with exercise a few days a week. I lose a couple pounds and find them and their friends in short order. I'm totally addicted to carbs. I drink pop (coke) way too much but I've made huge strides with lemon water. I try to keep tea with stevia in the house to combat caffeine headache. 

Before my grandma passed, she lost a ton of weight on the atkins diet. And she was basically vegetarian so she did a modified version. No, the diet didn't kill her. It was cancer. 

I'm so fed up (pun intended) with losing the same 10 lbs over and over. I've never tried the low carb, high protein route, but I'm going to. Seems like the perfect plan for someone who has their own egg supply. Too bad I don't like eggs!

Has anyone done this? What were your failures and successes? Anyone want to go on this journey with me? I need to lose a lil over 50 lbs. I want my self confidence and my health back! But every diet I go on my family basically makes fun of.


----------



## Nm156

I known when i replace the pop with home made ice tea with pure cane sugar I drop 20 pounds.
After a while it sucks to be always making tea though.


----------



## pinkmartin

I really think that's how the pop thing started. Convenience! And I don't *like* water. I have to force myself to drink it. I tried the flavors for water but they make me hungry. And I don't like bottled tea. I used to drink a lot of coffee but I just don't anymore. I should. I was so much thinner then.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Jim found fruit flavored water, zero calories at WM. He was completely adamantly against anything but sugar. He had a diabetic scare a year or so ago, thankfully it just never manifested. He got used to sweet n low in his tea. He could go through a gallon every other day and more in the summer. We found the flavored water and he has hardly touched tea in the last 2 months! I don't buy near the sugar I used to. Me, I have 2 cups coffee in the mornings then I pretty much stick to water with a very occasional coke or sprite zero.


----------



## pinkmartin

I've seen the flavored water. Wondered about it. I think the flavors you add to bottled water just have so much artificial sweetness that's what makes me hungry. Makes your body expect sugar and doesn't get it so I end up binging on carbs. I might pick up some flavored water and try it. Thanks!

I'm usually dehydrated. When I have blood drawn, it's so thick, it glops into the tube. Lol I had a phlebotomy student pass out on me once. 

I had chicken breast and mushrooms cooked in butter and olive oil and served over romaine lettuce an hour or so ago. I feel so full still. I can definitely see how cutting carbs helps you eat less. I also baked almost 2 lb of good bacon in the oven to keep handy for the week. I'm trying to prep foods today that will make low carb eating convenient. Grab and go so there are no excuses to munch on carbs.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Jim's favorite is the blk berry. When we can't find that he gets the white grape. It's pretty cheap, too. I like the lower carbs but I can't give up my veggies or fruits!


----------



## dawg53

One key is to read labels on everything you plan on eating when you go grocery shopping. Look at sugar and carb content on the labels, you'll be surprised how much sugar and carbs are in most ALL products. Buy rye bread instead any other types of bread. I only drink water, unsweetened ice tea, and coffee with a little half & half in it...no sugar whatsoever. Meats, and fresh vegetables dont have suger nor carbs. Foods like potatoes, rice, carrots, turnips turn to starch then sugar...not good. Most cheeses have zero sugar and carbs, or very low sugar and carbs. Try to eat a couple of small meals during the day, for example: Breakfast- scrambled egg w/ slice of cheese on rye bread or toasted rye bread. Lunch- ham and cheese with mustard on rye with a sliced cucumber on the side or a couple of dill pickled cucumbers. Stay away from fried foods, the batter or flour contains sugars and carbs. Good luck!
I've lost 20 pounds over time, down from 240 to 220.


----------



## pinkmartin

Right now, I'm cutting all added sugar and breads. No gluten basically. I'm trying to stay around 18 carbs or less and to get those carbs from veggies and 1 fruit a day. I'm really surprised at how I don't feel hungry. If this works, it'll be the easiest diet ever. 

I already cook mostly with olive and coconut oil and sometimes butter so not a big change. That helps. I also don't do a lot of breaded fried foods. If I do it's because my hubby or kid begs. Even then, a lot of times I grill my own. 

Normally I can eat several bakery donuts in a few hours. I threw away 2 that has been in Tupperware on the counter all weekend. The protein is keeping me satisfied. 

Right now I'm cooking a huge batch of taco meat. I love taco salad. I'll put some in the fridge for the week and some in the freezer for next week. I hate dirty dishes. Trying to cook all I can today and not have to clean up all week from cooking.


----------



## seminole wind

Me too. I weighed 130 til I moved to florida. Now I packed on 20 pounds more in 10 years. Enough to really really bother me.


----------



## pinkmartin

I really wish I was as skinny as I was back when I THOUGHT I was fat. I'm luckily not diabetic yet. It runs in my family tho. If I don't get a handle on this Its in my future. My normal weight used to fluctuate between 125 and 130. Always have been large chested and had a booty. So even at my thinnest I looked healthy. I was by no means scrawny.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I just had the booty, nothing up top until after I nursed 3 kids. Diabetes runs in my family, but so far hasn't landed here. My DD is built like me, but my boys are talk and skinny like their grand- fathers. Jim is Indian and short and round like his mom. I never had a wt problem as long as I was riding my horse. Jim never wanted one so it's been 40+ years since I've ridden.


----------



## pinkmartin

Nanny I started big and nursed too lol. I swear tho, a quarter of my extra weight is all boobs. Special ordering bras is expensive and they aren't pretty. Blah. 

My dd is built like me too. Her baby was born sept 1 and dd already weighs less than before she got pregnant. I keep telling her to enjoy it while she can lol my oldest son is tall and thin like my family. And being a marine he's very muscular. My youngest son is short and used to be scrawny but has gotten pudgy lately. 

I want my old body back. I'm ok with being older but I want to be as healthy as I can at my age.


----------



## pinkmartin

I just had a taco salad. A lil more meat and cheese than I used to use. No chips. I honestly didn't miss them. I used a couple tbls each of salsa & sour cream. Omg it was the spiciest taco meat I've ever made. I use my own homemade taco seasoning and I chopped up a Cayenne pepper from the garden. So far I feel very satisfied. Normally right after a meal I would be looking for chocolate. I even drank water with it. Usually taco or pizza just don't seem right without pop.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I understand totally, Pink! I never gained over 18 lbs with any of my pregnancies. I just learned how to eat to compensate for the extra calories I was using while nursing. Unfortunately, I didn't cut back afterwards. My job is not overly strenuous. I used to "run the halls" taking care of folks, now, I just roll beds in and out of surgery and sit in between.


----------



## pinkmartin

Yeah, nanny, I was smaller after weaning my last one than I'd ever been. However, I then had a hysterectomy, several other cancer surgeries (3-4/yr) and ended up with a Dr who would only treat my fibromyalgia with lyrica. That stuff made me suicidal, crazy, stupid and added another 30 lbs too. Then 3 more surgeries after that. The long recoveries weren't bad enough. The constant pain and depression pushed me to food. When I was sad, I ate, scared? I ate, happy, I ate, worried.... Well you get the idea. Then I hit 40. All the weight seemed so permanent at that point that I got more depressed. Gained more weight. Ugh. Now I rarely even bother to wear makeup or put effort into doing my hair cuz I feel like I look so bad in clothes there's no point. I used to wear makeup every day. Even if I was just gonna be home. I wore makeup to go fishing! I need to find myself again. I need to take back control. Shaving is no longer grooming in my mind. Its a chore. I want to care about myself again.


----------



## Fiere

I understand the frustration! I was 127lbs at 7 months pregnant and 198lbs when I went into labour. Gestational diabetes, high blood pressure, and a lot of water did me no favours. My daughter is 7 now and last year I lost 30+ lbs, down to 142 - I was active and felt great! After last Christmas I started piling on lbs for no reason and I'm bad to 165lbs. It's a tiring battle to work so hard to get fit and be healthy only to have it backfire. Makes you sick of trying!

That taco salad sounds amazing though, I'll have to do something similar with my meal plan next week.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Wow, I wish I were there for you, I'd give you a big ole hug! I've had a few surgeries but nothing as serious as you've had. {{{{ }}}}!! I can pray for you though! We have a great big God who gave His only Son for us! Any time you want or need a listening shoulder just PM me!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Hi Fiere! You slipped in on me!


----------



## pinkmartin

Doesn't it suck? There for a while I was working out every day and also using my treadmill almost daily. I still couldn't lose! I figure this diet will either work or I'll gain a few more lbs and have to try something else. When you're closing in on 200, it's worth the risk. Great job on the 30+ tho! I've never been this big. Not even pregnant. People assume that if you are overweight, you're just lazy and eat too much. There's so much more to it.


----------



## pinkmartin

Thanks nanny. God has definitely been there for me. When I was in the darkest place of my life, in between surgeries, electric got turned off, couldn't pay my rent, running out of food, I have it all to him. I told him I couldn't do it all anymore. The next day, people from a local church I had never been to showed up at my door. They not only helped me get my head above water, they brought Christmas presents for my kids. They brought food, toiletries.. I didn't know any of these people and had only lived there a few months.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Oh, that's awesome! !! I used to to a church who had a massive food bank ministry. I can't remember how many hundreds of folks we were privileged to help. My current church has partnered with another church to go out into the community to help feed them and minister to them in anyway we can all free.
I get down on myself as well. I have 70 or so to loose. And like you, I get tired of trying. I has decided that diets just make life more difficult. I think eating healthy and in moderation is probably the best route. I haven't accomplished this yet but I'm working on it.


----------



## pinkmartin

My fil is a retired minister. They want us to go to church. Hubby just won't go. I used to like their church but it's grown so much that I just don't feel comfortable there anymore. My mom and dd are going to a very small church. I have been thinking about going. I donate to their clothing bank. They open it up once a month. You don't have to tell them your income. You just show up. I like that. I just happen to really enjoy adult Sunday school and they don't offer it. My in-laws church has it but there are soooo many people. I'm struggling to decide which one to attend. 

I tried just "eating healthy" but I still made so many really bad choices. I need a structured plan that still allows me to make choices. One that doesn't make me feel deprived. So far the high protein low carb plan satisfies that. It just remains to be seen if my body will respond by losing or gaining. I'm hopeful. And hope is something I haven't experienced a lot. It feels good. With this I can still enjoy some desserts as long as they are prepared with low carb ingredients. Enough to satisfy the sweet tooth without feeling like a failure.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I think you're doing exactly the right thing for you then! Hang in there! My favorite low/no carb dessert was coco powder(1Tb), whole cream(2 Tbs) and sweertner to taste. Mix all together until thick ( Atkins ). No much but very satisfying. 
I think you should try both churches maybe a few times then see. I play on our worship team and its a pretty large church for this area. I can understand how one could feel "lost in the crowd".


----------



## Barredrockmom

I'm with you here. For the past year I have hired a personal trainer two days a week and work out cardio and strength 3 more days a week. They started me on a high protein diet which I pretty much followed for a year. 10 pounds and two sizes is all I lost...but. My hormones are all over the place. I have Hypothyroidism. It started when I had a total Hysterectomy. I can't lose one stinking pound now and am off to a Endocrinologist plus Weight Loss clinic. I have had chronic pain since 1998 and it really gets me down. Trying to exercise in constant fatigue sucks. Now I have gout from the high protein diet on top of everything else. So be careful with the high protein diet is you have any arthritis.

You mentioned that there is diabetes in your family. Have your thyroid checked.


----------



## pinkmartin

That sounds really good nanny I may look for a way to add coconut oil to it for the healthy fat.

Barred, sounds like you've really had a bad time. Exercising thru fatigue is a nightmare. I really understand that! Gout wouldn't be good. I'll have to watch my step. My mom actually has graves disease (hyperthyroidism). Its been a long road for her. I had my thyroid checked several years ago and they said all was normal. No insurance now. So no doctor.


----------



## Fiere

My thyroid has been mentioned to me a couple times. I can't get blood work done (I'm completely phobic of needles) so checking it is a lost cause. I have a lot of hormonal problems as well, wonder if it's a contributing factor? Probably.

And hello, Nanny! I slip in and out frequently. I'm the board's ninja.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Lol! I could get your blood and you'd never feel it! (maybe  ).
I've had a total hysterectomy, too, but my thyroid checks out good except I have a cyst (goiter) that the docs are just watching for mow.
For me, the needle hurts more coming out than going in!


----------



## Fiere

I try to eat my own little made up diet. When I followed it more strictly it helped. 
I save the dairy and grain for treats instead of cutting them out altogether. The only milk Id drink with any regularity was what I milked from the goat and the cream in my coffee. My meals consisted of animal proteins and plant material. It's all about healthy fats (animal fats), low sugars, low grains, and plenty of veg and fruit. 
My daily regime consisted of waking up, getting kid to school, feeding animals, drinking a coffee, then taking the dogs for a 5k run. Id get back, drink 2 glasses of lemon water and make a 2 egg omelette with spinach, hot peppers, and a bit of sheep's milk cheese. Id then go out and muck my barns. Lunch would consist of some veggies or fruit and half a can of tuna. Id then ride in the afternoon or clean house. Supper was meat/veg/rice or small amount of noodles. Id take the dogs for another 1km run in the evening, do weight training or do some clients depending on what my schedule and the weather allowed for.
My energy as of late has been zapped and it's really hard to get back into a grove. I know if I get out of my funk I can lose the weight, get fit, and feel so much better physically but it's getting out of my own way that is the issue!!!


----------



## Fiere

nannypattyrn said:


> Lol! I could get your blood and you'd never feel it! (maybe  ).
> I've had a total hysterectomy, too, but my thyroid checks out good except I have a cyst (goiter) that the docs are just watching for mow.
> For me, the needle hurts more coming out than going in!


It's not feeling it, I don't know what it is. You can't go near me with a needle, I take an absolute panic attack. 
Heck, I was in labour with my daughter and they needed to put in an IV... They strapped a nitrous oxide mask to my face, covered my head with a towel so Id be absolutely high as a kite, and then I had my husband holding down my torso, a nurse holding down my legs, and two techs holding that arm down while another nurse put the IV in. They ended up taking all the prenatal blood work then, because I couldn't get it previous to that as my stress levels were high enough to hurt the baby.

When the nurse comes to take an IV out of me, I pull it out of my arm and pass it to them. No one is allowed being near me with a needle. Can't even watch one being done on TV. I couldn't even hold the puppy when he went in for his shots because my hands were too close to the injection site!
Oddly enough I can give needles to the livestock and not bat an eye, but it's cause I'm in control, I think.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Wow! We've had some pass completely out, so you're not alone.


----------



## Fiere

Passing out would be fine, then at least they could get the blood work done haha!
I just go ballistic. My body literally sees it as a life or death situation when someone comes at me with a needle, it's crazy and I have no control over it at all.


----------



## seminole wind

I have no problems with needles. In fact whenever I get my flu shot I make sure I yell "OW" really loud and shake up the shot giver.


----------



## seminole wind

Fiere said:


> I try to eat my own little made up diet. When I followed it more strictly it helped.
> I save the dairy and grain for treats instead of cutting them out altogether. The only milk Id drink with any regularity was what I milked from the goat and the cream in my coffee. My meals consisted of animal proteins and plant material. It's all about healthy fats (animal fats), low sugars, low grains, and plenty of veg and fruit.
> My daily regime consisted of waking up, getting kid to school, feeding animals, drinking a coffee, then taking the dogs for a 5k run. Id get back, drink 2 glasses of lemon water and make a 2 egg omelette with spinach, hot peppers, and a bit of sheep's milk cheese. Id then go out and muck my barns. Lunch would consist of some veggies or fruit and half a can of tuna. Id then ride in the afternoon or clean house. Supper was meat/veg/rice or small amount of noodles. Id take the dogs for another 1km run in the evening, do weight training or do some clients depending on what my schedule and the weather allowed for.
> My energy as of late has been zapped and it's really hard to get back into a grove. I know if I get out of my funk I can lose the weight, get fit, and feel so much better physically but it's getting out of my own way that is the issue!!!


OMG!!! You sound like wonder woman. Send some energy my way!!! I've been so sedentary lately. I do need to get off the couch and get some things done.


----------



## perchiegirl

for what its worth when I joined up with the chicken forum I was 369.8 pounds.... I had just joined Weight Watchers... I am down to 355.2 or down by 14.6.

I got tired of being tired, and depressed. I turned sixty in June. and found that I was Very Despondant.... I was in 5x pants and had to buy 5x shirts to go over my 5x hips. Walking about with a Walker with rollers is no fun either... I could barely make it from the car to the grocery store to get a scooter.

child bearing was the opposite for me... i went in at 220 pounds and came out at 200 pounds... probably the benefit of being an older new mom at 34.

No I creeped up because I started dieting... in my twenties. Because I didnt match what the girls looked like on the cover of seventeen magazine... at 145 pounds I was actually under the weight for my height and age. So I went on a diet... I would loose a few and gain a few back plus ten... and the snowball started.

By the time I was in my late 40s I was 300 lbs. I decided that dieting wasnt working for me... By then I had tried them all my only success was in my twenties with Weight Watchers. I lost 56 pounds in 26 weeks and kept it off till I was in my early thirties. Which I believe I was starting menopause sypmtoms then.

So I know about reading lables big time. Pay attention to the first two items on the ingredient list as well. If they are salt or sugar pass it up. Because they are listed in the order of the volume that is in the product.

Also pay attention to the nutritional value... 60 calories for example doesnt sound too bad. But look at the serving size... and if its a teaspoon run away. LOL.

But there is so much more to know about that nutritional value lable and how it effects your weight loss. Most people strive for non fat everything... But we need a certain amount of good fats in our diet to be able to assimliate fat soluable vitamines. and to aid in digestion as well.

There are several online sites that are free that will help with the goal of loosing weight and or getting fit. Spark People come to mind. Good solid dietary science behind them.

I also bought a pedometer device called a FitBit... the device inside has a signup code for their website. Now it synchronizes your activity with what you input during day to day activities. How much you sleep and if the sleep is quality.... you put in your statistics... Height, WEight, age... and it calculates what you should shoot for calory wise... because it knows how many calories you spend just to maintian... The goal is to run your engine in deficit mode. Take in fewer calories than you require to maintain your wieght.

In my case because I am morbidly obese I could not simply jump into a 1200 calorie diet. Because My day to day calories are over 3000. If I had I would have slipped into starvation mode and every calory would have been conserved because my body would think it was going to die. So they set a goal for me at 2500, calories per day.

the Fitbit program synchronizes with Weight Watchers thats why I am talking about this. With both programs as you loose weight your calories per day allowed are also reduced.

If I can no longer afford WEight Watchers I will have the security of the Fitbit program to carry on my tracking efforts.

But with WW I have a meeting I go to and get a chance to socialize... listen to a topic for the week and develope strategies and goal making techniques... The food tracking with WW is very easy to do there is even a calculator that you can input the nutritional values in and it will crank you what the point values are for that food item. Plus we all have favorites... I can mark my favorites and pull them up rather quickly.

There is NO food that is forbidden in any of these programs. NONE... But you have to use the mindset that the calories or the points (WW system) are like money in the bank... you spend them wisely ideally... spread them out during the day... With WW just about all fruits and vegetables are not counted as part of their point system. 

Sorry to ramble I seem to be in a writing mode these days. But right now I am having success and am feeling good about what I am doing.

deb


----------



## dawg53

Keep it up Deb. You have a positive, can do attitude!


----------



## pinkmartin

Deb! I was hoping you would join the party! I'm so glad to hear that you are experiencing success

After our convo before, I tried a points app. I was so hungry. Since nothing was off limits, I was eating a lot of fruit. I'm a carb addict. Fruit has a lot of sugar. In my case, those carbs crave carbs. The more I have, the more I want. I felt deprived. I'd be good for a few days, then go to get groceries, eat a box of milk duds on my way home and 6 donuts thru the evening. I was outta control. 

I find now, the protein keeps me satisfied. Even when I get hungry, I think more about a couple of cheese cubes than about sugar. I'm not drinking pop! There's pop in the house. I just don't think about it. Yesterday, I drank over 8 servings of water for the first time in my life. Water used to make me feel hungry. It was carb cravings. 

I am staying under my calorie goal (my own goal, not atkins) I'm not hungry. I'm finding it hard to eat the amount of fat and protein they recommend for me. I just can't see eating when I'm not hungry. I used to feel hungry 20 mins after a big meal. I lived to eat. Now, I eat til I'm satisfied. I leave food on my plate. I don't need second helpings. So far, I'm loving it. I feel in control for the first time in years.


----------



## pinkmartin

Last night I made a fat bomb (snacks low carbers use to increase healthy fat and enjoy something sweet) it was so good. Afterward, I had a slight belly ache. I think I had so little fat in my diet for so long that my belly didn't know what to do with it. I was so scared of fat that I'd cook bacon. Then rinse it under hot water and trim all the fat off of the meat. It was ridiculous. I had 3 slices of bacon and a carbmaster yogurt for breakfast. A cup of coffee with sugar free Carmel flavoring and vanilla almond milk. I made my boy pancakes. I didn't feel a bit sad to not eat some. I was already full.


----------



## pinkmartin

Ha ha ha... Normally, after my son and hubby leave for the day, I go back to bed for a couple hours. I'm not so tired today. My dogs are standing at the bottom of the stairs just looking at me. "C'mon mom. Its nap time. What are we waiting for?" I might become a productive person again!


----------



## rosco47

i'm a big advocate for meal prepping. i pick one or two evenings and grill up a bunch of protein and cook up a bunch of veggies to get me through the week. #1 you save money in the long run by not eating out. #2 you always have something healthy ready to eat. learn how to cook healthy with good fats. also, good seasoning will go A LONG WAYS on a diet. don't be afraid of good fats (in moderation). they will support proper bodily functions including ridding of bad fats in the body and drastically helping your mental clarity. also, single ingredient foods are your friend (chicken, rice, raw nuts, raw veggies, etc.) nothing from a can, wrapper, or bottle! this will turn your metabolism into a furnace. trust me.

set a 30 day goal and 90 day goal and then re access and make new goals. small steps! a small step in the right direction is still a step in the right direction. example- no carbs after lunch and completely off of soft drinks after 30 days. i never recommend overhauling your diet and lifestyle to lose weight. you didn't get where you are in 30 days, so give yourself more than 30 days to get where you want to be.

have a group to hold you to it. (like us). we will ask you how you are doing. maybe someone else here will take this journey with you...? post updates daily, weekly, etc.

i don't recommend substitutes...tea instead of coke, or artificial sweeteners instead of sugar, etc. you aren't fixing the root- the craving. you are just sidelining the issue. you have to change your cravings! stick to a plan and your body will change its cravings naturally. (our bodies are smarter than we choose to acknowledge) 

Lastly, DO NOT STEP ON A SCALE FOR 30 DAYS. let the mirror and your current clothing be the gauge.

sorry that's alot, but helping people get healthy is something that I passionately care about. just remember- small steps! you coming here seeking help and support was the first


----------



## MichaelA69

Where diet should be healthy, physical activity is what brings vitality and strength. It is hard and laboring at first until you realize the high and prolonged energy you receive from it. Just 15 - 20 minutes of stairs or a treadmill, or even walking briskly/hiking uphill (30 minutes) will make a difference so long as you sweat. If you want to make weight lifting a part of the program later, I'd recommend it. I used to work out 4-5 days a week, doing cardiovascular exercise for 15-20 minutes, do stretch exercises after I was warmed up, then do upper body weights one day, then lower the next. It was a good routine, and it gave me a more positive outlook on life each day with the amount of energy I had. Be disciplined with your diet in regard to avoiding carbonated sugar drinks and replace with juice. Meat and vegetables are important and should be eaten every day. Pick one day out of the week to eat whatever you want. That way you will not feel cheated. This is what worked for me until I quit and allowed work to eat up much of my time.


----------



## seminole wind

Why is carbonated so bad?? I love carbonated. Helps my digestion. 
I think the worst thing about diet food is that you can eat more of it, so it's not teaching moderation. The only diets I've ever been on and had luck with is calorie counting-veggies and fruit are free. 

One time at 20, I went on a rice diet. I could only eat minute rice. Lost lots of weight (5 pounds, LOL) but at the time it was a lot..


----------



## Fiere

seminolewind said:


> OMG!!! You sound like wonder woman. Send some energy my way!!! I've been so sedentary lately. I do need to get off the couch and get some things done.


Did you miss the part about me saying I need to start this back up because I can't get out of y own way anymore? Lol! I have the energy of a sloth.

Also, the carbonation isn't the bad part of the drink, it's the fact that 99% of carbonated drinks are a mass of refined sugars and chemicals that you should avoid.


----------



## pinkmartin

Thanks roscoe! Actually, a lot of what you say is already in my plan. Maybe not word for word. I am replacing pop with tea/coffee only because I'm also addicted to caffeine. Without it I get horrible migraines. But I've already gone from drinking 6-8 cokes/ day down to 1-3 coffee/tea and 6-8 water. When I use truvia it's maybe 1/2 a packet. I'm trying to phase it out. 

I'm really wanting to get more exercise but my Dr won't renew my muscle relaxer since I don't have ins. For an office visit. So I'm trying to deal with some fibromyalgia symptoms that I usually have help with. I ran out last wk. Its starting to get bearable.


----------



## pinkmartin

Good advice Michael. Unfortunately that cheat day scam for me partially to where I am today. That's why I'm trying to eliminate bad carbs and reduce even good carbs until I can trust myself with them.


----------



## pinkmartin

Seminole, carbonated isn't bad itself, but I don't like diet so I drank regular coke, lots of it. And I tried having just 1 or 2/day but when my body gets a carb overload it screams "more carbs! Eat ALL the carbs! Yay!" I have to reprogram my body to not do that. 

I'm not saying I will never have another coke. Or another piece of birthday cake. I hope to eventually be able to enjoy those things again without diving head first into them.


----------



## pinkmartin

This is my brain on carbs!


----------



## perchiegirl

dawg53 said:


> Keep it up Deb. You have a positive, can do attitude!


Thanks Dawg... its a lifestyle change. From planning, to exercise, to dealing with bumps in the road. I have gained twice now but haven't let it get me down. so right now I am about .2 away from my original loss.

My bane is alcohol... I love beer and wine... and the occasional hard liquor. I used to buy wine by the box. But now I decided IF i am going to have it... i count it... and since i am using my precious points for it... might as well invest in the good stuff.

As my point count lowers I will not be able to Go off program like that without a serious decision to do it...

For example a good hearty meal would be around 12 points. Maybe even 20 depending on my point bank tally for the day. A glass of wine is 4 points for five ounces. Weather its good wine or boxed wine.... A shot of tequila at 1.5 ounces is ALSO 4 points.

So IF I buy it might as well buy good quality and much smaller quantity so I can enjoy it and not have a whole big container of it around to tempt me. Same goes for ice cream. I have it... I count it... I dont keep it in the house because its too tempting for me when its on hand. I make a decision to have it and go and buy a single serving.

deb


----------



## perchiegirl

Nm156 said:


> I known when i replace the pop with home made ice tea with pure cane sugar I drop 20 pounds.
> After a while it sucks to be always making tea though.


One of the sneaky things pop or soda manufacturers do is add salt to their drinks... Diet or non diet and no calory drinks are LOADED with sodium.

I drink coffee, Tea, and Water primarily. Every time I drink a diet soda my feet swell. Sugar and I dont speak well in drinks of any kind. It makes my teeth fuzzy... LOL gives me heartburn too. So I use Saccarine in my hot and cold drinks... Which is the pink packages. I cant even taste sugar any more in drinks. Back when I first started dieting was when TAB was the only diet soft drink on the market. the ONLY non calory sweetener was saccarine... So Thats when i went over to that dark side... What back in the seventies?

Aspertame is a good substitute but you cant cook with it... because it unwinds the molecular chain and it comes out something like ethanol. in very very very very small doses mind you... but enough to warn pregnant moms not to partake of it.

Stevia I cant taste because of my taste buds. But its a plant you can grow yourself and use as a sweetener.

Sugar in any form is surprisingly benign... as long as you know how much you are eating or drinking. And for what its worth Sugar is Sugar.. the only differences between them is where they come from. and possibly after taste...

A tablespoon of sugar in Weight Watcher points 1tbsp=1 point... IN calories its 9 calories for a tablespoon... surprising right?

Brown sugar is higher in calories at 17 calories for a tablespoon. yet with WEight watchers they are counted the same 1 point.

I dont trust the other products out there... So its either Saccarine or sugar for me or nothing.

For what its worht I do drink diet sodas on occasion always have. the less calorie count the better. but I dont enjoy the bloated feeling they give me.

The only thing I wont have artificial sweetener in is cereal... thankfully I dont have it often. Never have.

deb


----------



## perchiegirl

pinkmartin said:


> Doesn't it suck? There for a while I was working out every day and also using my treadmill almost daily. I still couldn't lose! I figure this diet will either work or I'll gain a few more lbs and have to try something else. When you're closing in on 200, it's worth the risk. Great job on the 30+ tho! I've never been this big. Not even pregnant. People assume that if you are overweight, you're just lazy and eat too much. There's so much more to it.


something surprising happens when you work out.... you gain muscle... And muscle weighs more than fat... BUT its smaller than fat.. So when you are exercising its best to gauge your weight loss by measurements.

deb


----------



## MichaelA69

seminolewind said:


> Why is carbonated so bad?? I love carbonated. Helps my digestion.
> I think the worst thing about diet food is that you can eat more of it, so it's not teaching moderation. The only diets I've ever been on and had luck with is calorie counting-veggies and fruit are free.
> 
> One time at 20, I went on a rice diet. I could only eat minute rice. Lost lots of weight (5 pounds, LOL) but at the time it was a lot..


I was focusing on soda pop, i.e. all the high fructose corn syrup garbage soda pop. First thing I noticed was no heartburn after I stopped drinking soda pop years ago. Now they have Dr. Pepper with cane sugar in it again, so I do buy those once in awhile. I gained 20 lbs when I took an office job versus working in the building trades and doing physical labor. It seems easier to collect fat weight than eliminate it as we get older.


----------



## zookeeper

I have to be careful, I put on weight if I look at a cake. Things that help me, they might help you too. 
I keep the fruit bowl on the kitchen table, and I keep it full. It's right in front of me every time I enter the kitchen and it's easy to just grab some fruit if I'm looking for a snack. 
Likewise, I keep everything else in the cupboards, right at the back. Then it's more "work" to get to the bad stuff!
I walk a lot. And I mean a lot. Not particularly fast but every day. I don't think exercise 2-3 times a week is enough if i lounge around the rest of the week! It helps that I keep my horses down the bottom of a steep hill and the stables are at the top!
I have dogs, they don't need to be taken for walks because of my job, I'm a farm worker, but they do love it. They are so delighted when we go for a walk, there's the incentive. 
The more walking you do, the more you're able to do. Start with small walks and build it up. 
Gardening is fun, I love growing vegetables and fruit, the work doesn't feel like work, and they taste even better when you've grown them yourself.
That helps keep me under control, I hope it might be useful to you. Good luck!


----------



## Nm156

I prefer the taste of cane sugar vs. beet sugar.Any artificial sweeteners mess up my stomach.


----------



## perchiegirl

zookeeper said:


> I have to be careful, I put on weight if I look at a cake. Things that help me, they might help you too.
> I keep the fruit bowl on the kitchen table, and I keep it full. It's right in front of me every time I enter the kitchen and it's easy to just grab some fruit if I'm looking for a snack.
> Likewise, I keep everything else in the cupboards, right at the back. Then it's more "work" to get to the bad stuff!
> I walk a lot. And I mean a lot. Not particularly fast but every day. I don't think exercise 2-3 times a week is enough if i lounge around the rest of the week! It helps that I keep my horses down the bottom of a steep hill and the stables are at the top!
> I have dogs, they don't need to be taken for walks because of my job, I'm a farm worker, but they do love it. They are so delighted when we go for a walk, there's the incentive.
> The more walking you do, the more you're able to do. Start with small walks and build it up.
> Gardening is fun, I love growing vegetables and fruit, the work doesn't feel like work, and they taste even better when you've grown them yourself.
> That helps keep me under control, I hope it might be useful to you. Good luck!


When I was most successful at loosing and keeping the weight off i was very active.

I worked a desk job so activity for me was designated after 5.

I Rode almost every day... horse back riding in of itself isnt really anything but isometrics... But getting the horse ready walking a couple of acres to get her bring her back Clean her up ... a good grooming can take at least an hour. Then the saddling up getting on and go... I added to that aerobic exercise. I would ride out on the trail for about half hour then walk for ten fifteen minutes... same trail up the mountain...

Then I would clean the horse up take her back to her corral and head for home.

I would eat something clean up and dressup and go dancing... CW line dancing and Clogging...

The ONLY thing I changed in my routine was adding in Walking at lunch time.

When I started gaining my weight back was after I had quit dancing and after my horse passed away. By then I was battling depression.

So... Life happens and here I am now...

deb


----------



## pinkmartin

perchiegirl said:


> something surprising happens when you work out.... you gain muscle... And muscle weighs more than fat... BUT its smaller than fat.. So when you are exercising its best to gauge your weight loss by measurements.
> 
> deb


Right you are! But I do measurements too. Not just weight. If I don't see even a small but of success after a couple weeks, I get depressed and eat. Everyone knows that when you start a diet, you always lose weight quickest in the beginning. Once your body figures out what you're up to things slow down. Now, a reasonable amount of that early weight loss is actually water. No secret there. But when I count every calorie and I exercise on top of all the normal work I do every day and the scale of tape measure don't show any change... I just can't anymore. Especially when that calorie counting kept me hungry and feeling deprived.


----------



## pinkmartin

I used to be active too. Still am to an extent, but I'm not running after little ones, working in health care, going to kids cheer and football every night... I do choose to push mow my lawn instead of using the tractor, I go out to the coop many times a day to take care of things that don't really need done. I really like the Lesley sansone walking dvds. I have quite a few. Its not just walking. Its basically aerobics. And I have my treadmill. I also have an assortment of weights and bands. What I don't have is tons of room for that stuff. 

I know that losing the weight and being more active would help my fibromyalgia a lot. The problem is, getting started hurts really bad.


----------



## pinkmartin

On the plus side, I just got a call from my son who is in the marines. Hadn't heard from him in a couple weeks. He's been in the field. I finally got to tell him happy birthday. Today is a good day!


----------



## nannypattyrn

I'm so glad you got to be speak to your son! My oldest served in the Marine Corp as well. He was combat trained but served between the 2 Gulf wars in peace time. Being a musician, the Corp sent him through the Virginia military school of music. It's always such a relief to talk to them!


----------



## pinkmartin

nannypattyrn said:


> I'm so glad you got to be speak to your son! My oldest served in the Marine Corp as well. He was combat trained but served between the 2 Gulf wars in peace time. Being a musician, the Corp sent him through the Virginia military school of music. It's always such a relief to talk to them!


I'll be so happy when I can say he "served" lol I just want him home! He hasn't even met his new niece yet. He's hoping to get home for a week in Oct. I sure hope so!


----------



## pinkmartin

I cheated! I noticed there were still grapes in the fridge. Grapes are full of sugar/carbs. But I only ate a handful and although it out me over on carbs, I'm still way under on calories. I meant to take them to my dd today but forgot. They're going tomorrow! I hadn't even thought about them, til I was planning out tomorrow's meals and saw them. Stupid grapes!


----------



## nannypattyrn

It could have been much worse! At least they were healthy carbs...


----------



## pinkmartin

That's exactly how I justified it as I shoved them in my face


----------



## seminole wind

Turns out my scale of 35 years old has been weighing me less. So I thought I was making progress and I have no idea now, just that I weigh at the md's office and than I weigh when I get home and my scale is a pound less. So I get a new scale.


----------



## nannypattyrn

At least it's just a lb off! Mine was about 5 lbs off not in my favor! :thumbdown:


----------



## nannypattyrn

I just opened my last watermelon of the season. Yum!! My pouches and my chickie girls love it, too!


----------



## zamora

I'm right there with all of you in the needing to lose weight category. I have had a broken hip for two years and during that time, exercising was so painful, I didn't do it. That led to weight gain which led to more pain which led to less exercise...etc.

Now that I have had the hip surgery and the hysterectomy, I am watching what I eat very carefully. I have always eaten properly, just not proper amounts so that has changed. I'm doing portion control and sticking to it. As of the last weigh-in at the Dr office, I have lost 10 lbs! WooHoo! As soon as I can move around better, the exercise program will go into effect and hopefully I can shed the last 60 that need to go.

I'm rooting for all of you that are on this journey. WE CAN DO THIS!


----------



## pinkmartin

Yup. My old scales were all over the place. I got new scales and a new tape measure recently. I highly recommend reading the reviews on scales before buying. Many of the high dollar are not worth the money. Remember, accuracy is more important than all the fancy stuff. I did have to make sure the display is large enough for me to read clearly while on it. My eyes aren't what they used to be. Even with glasses or contacts, it's gotten to where it's hard to see very small things clearly at a distance. 

I'm jealous nanny. Lol I can't have very sweet fruits. Staying under 18 carbs/day changes everything!


----------



## pinkmartin

That's great zamora! Sounds like you're well on your way.


----------



## pinkmartin

Here's what I learned last night from my slip up with the grapes. I used to always be hungry at night when I was dieting and practically living off of fruit and veggies. I get up at least once a night to pee. Then of course the dogs want out. Since I was always hungry, I'd grab a snack. Fruit or a cookie, whatever I could eat quick. Then I'd wake in the morning starving too. 

Since I've begun limiting carbs, and filling up on protein and healthy fat, I'm not hungry when I get up at night. Last night, I mindlessly ate grapes. I was so hungry at 2am that the hunger woke me before my bladder. I had a slice of bacon and was fine. Wasn't starving this morning. 

I really think my body doesn't do well on carbs. I hopefully won't always have to limit them like I am now, but clearly I can't gorge or them either and be healthy.


----------



## pinkmartin

Breakfast this morning was so good! Pumpkin pie smoothie! Because my vanilla protein powder isn't the best out there, it wasn't as high in prot. As i would like and was a lil high in carbs. I'll be shopping around for a better one. I had this one left from a previous illness. I'll have to watch my carbs a bit closer today but it was worth it!


----------



## Fiere

That sounds really good! I love pumpkin. How did you make it?

Do you like tuna? You can get little cans of flavoured tuna, I buy a couple with the grocery order (Thai and lemon pepper mm mmm) and keep them around for those times when I am dying for something to eat. They're only like 1/4 cup of food but the protein is satisfying. Few slices of deli meat or chicken breast work, too.


----------



## pinkmartin

Ugh. Every time I try to type a long post. I hit send and it says you don't have permission to access or something like that.

So try #3
Measurements approximate
Pumpkin pie smoothie

1/4c libbys pure pumpkin
1/4c vanilla almond milk (unsweet)
1/8 cup coconut milk
1/4 cup heavy cream
1-2 tsp stevia
1tsp vanilla extract
1/2 to 1 tsp pumpkin pie spice
1/4 scoop vanilla protein powder
I added it all to a bullet blender cup with a few ice cubes and blended.

When I find a lower carb protein powder I'll use more. If it's too thick, add a bit of water or some more almond milk. Pumpkin is high in carbs but it's so healthy! 

Keep in mind my diet, especially the first phase is high protein, high fat, low carb. Someone on a traditional low fat diet would need to tweak things.


----------



## pinkmartin

I do like tune but I buy it when it's on sale at a stock up price. I keep it on hand in case I'm starving or run out of cat food. I didn't realize it came in flavors.

A local store often has boneless skinless chicken breast $1.89/lb. I buy a bunch. I then make single servings with my food sealer and also put marinade in the bag. I keep a few different flavors in the freezer. They thaw quick. Everyone can choose the flavor they want, just throw them on the grill. (we grill unless it's -40 wind chill.) 

This diet really relies on high fat in the 1st phase. When I have my chicken breasts now, I have some bacon with it or sautee mushrooms with butter and olive oil and sprinkle over some cheese. Whatever it takes to get the healthy fats.


----------



## seminole wind

Your smoothie is making me salivate! My husband makes some with yogurt and stuff. Those are good too.


----------



## pinkmartin

seminolewind said:


> Your smoothie is making me salivate! My husband makes some with yogurt and stuff. Those are good too.


My first instinct was vanilla yogurt too but the carbmaster yogurt I have is really high in carbs. I try to save it for an evening snack if I haven't eaten all the carbs I'm allowed.

I found a low carb cheesecake recipe I'm really thinking about trying.

I'm finding that eating protein and fat and skimping on carbs is making it hard to get enough calories. I know that doesn't make sense. But I just can't eat as much of this stuff as I did bread and pasta and sugar.


----------



## pinkmartin

Even with coffee, I was having headaches. I finally broke down and bought a coke zero. (pop is allowed on the diet as long as it's zero carb) I didn't like it before but after almost a week with no pop, it was good. I don't want to get into an all day habit again but it was a nice guilt free treat. I've drank more water this week than I have in my whole life.


----------



## 513

*breakfast ideas*

I've lost a few lbs lately and have been having fat free yoghurt sprinkled with a berry granola every day for breakfast - or even a snack late at night. It seems to be doing the trick. Ive also cut out most of my carbs - no potatoes or pasta or rice and bulking up on veg with my protein instead. hope this helps. Also making home made soups - adding pulses or just a slimming world butternut squash soup - with extra garlic - its yummy.


----------



## pinkmartin

For some reason when I was using low fat foods, I couldn't lose weight. I was hungry all the time. I'm really glad it's working for you. I guess everyone's different. 

I'm so full all the time eating mostly protein and fat with very few carbs, I struggle to get enough calories every day. Technically, this diet doesn't require calorie counting, but the app I use keeps count anyway. When I did low fat, low cal diets, it was really hard to stay under 1200 calories. Now I have a hard time eating over 850 calories. That would be great, but I worry about my body going into starvation mode and lowering my metabolism even more. 

I've had this exact same body for over 40 years. We've gone through a lot of changes, but I should easily know what it needs by now. Why isn't it just that easy?


----------



## perchiegirl

I had six slices of a 14 inch pizza yesterday for dinner. and I am still on program.

I used almost all of my play points I have seven left for the weekend. and I have accumulated 15 activity points for exercise.... so If I need to I can use those for if I go over.

Not feeling good after the Pizza but it was soo good to be able to not worry that I am messing up the whole program just by indulging once. It was an emotional binge... and something that is a problem that I am dealing with.

deb


----------



## Alaskan

I am totally with the "emotionally I feel the need to eat" -sigh-


----------



## pinkmartin

I had pizza the night before I started this diet. So far, I haven't wanted it. Its not something we have often. But I have been searching low carb crust recipes so I don't jump ship the moment that craving hits. 
Last night, my daughter called in a panic. She was really overwhelmed with the baby. She lives with my parents, but "needed" me. So I quickly grabbed a handful of quick, safe foods, a change of clothes and headed over to spend the night. I'm actually still there. Their house is the carb capital of the world. There's some kind of candy in every room. Artisan breads. Donuts. Cookies. Ice cream. I seriously never realized how toxic this house is. My mom is diabetic. Wth? I caved and are 3 strawberries but everything else is calling my name. I'm not hungry. But eating all this stuff is sort of part of the experience of being in their home. My eyes have become wide open to all the things that have sabotaged my health for so long.


----------



## Alaskan

That is crazy food... Super crazy for a diabetic!

Is your daughter breastfeeding? Can she sleep while she feeds the baby? Often falling apart with a new baby us due to lack of sleep, because keeps trying to do too much.


----------



## seminole wind

I haven't lost anything yet. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## pinkmartin

Alaskan said:


> That is crazy food... Super crazy for a diabetic!
> 
> Is your daughter breastfeeding? Can she sleep while she feeds the baby? Often falling apart with a new baby us due to lack of sleep, because keeps trying to do too much.


It is crazy. I agree. I said something to my mom about all the crap they eat and what is does to their health, she rolled her eyes at me and grabbed a cookie. I gave up.

My dd started out breastfeeding. She could never get the baby to latch properly so she tried to just pump. The baby made her too sore. Pumping was really wearing her out. She was trying to pump every 2 hours around the clock to build her supply enough to stay ahead of the baby. She was so exhausted. She finally decided to use formula. She's disappointed but she's ok with it. Baby is just really fussy lately. I think it's the change to formula. I think it's just taking time to adjust. I actually brought baby to my house tonight. First time they've been apart all night. My dd cried as I left, but admits she needs a break.

My dd found out today that she can go to college.... For free! She's also got her sites on a job. She had a good day. I told her to go out to dinner with her bf and get a good night's sleep to celebrate


----------



## Fiere

Ok, I have to interject. 1.98$ a lb for boneless skinless breasts??? They're 6-8$ a lb here. I raise them for about 2.10/lb. 
Why is your food so cheap????


----------



## pinkmartin

Fiere, I don't know. Kroger pretty regularly has them in the butcher case @ $1.99/lb. And Carnival has the $1.98/lb. I buy leg quarters for dh & ds a lot cuz they're so cheap. I'm not a fan so I eat breasts.


----------



## nannypattyrn

That's about what they are here , too, at WM. 3 to 3.5 lbs for around $7 or 8 for boneless breasts.


----------



## Alaskan

I live in expensive land.... A gallon of milk is at least $4 if not 5. A couple of pounds of ground meat runs me 14 bucks of some such (super low price is over $4 a pound)... We eat lots of salmon.


----------



## Fiere

^ when you factor in the exchange rate, Alaska is cheaper.


----------



## Fiere

8$ for a gallon of milk here, and the dairy/bottling plant is 20 minutes away!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Yikes! I don't know where you are, but our milk even at WM is $4 and its not even fit to drink since we discovered a little family dairy fa about 40 miles from us. It's only $5 and soo good!


----------



## pinkmartin

I usually buy as much milk as I have room for when Kroger runs a sale. I don't drink it but ds and dh go thru it like crazy. Sometimes they run 1/2 gallons 10/$10. Same with cottage cheese. We only like Kroger brand, so when it's $1, I buy tons.


----------



## pinkmartin

For what it's worth, we buy a lot of salmon and ocean perch. Even aldi has salmon, and it's really not bad. I'll be glad when we have more freezer space. If I could shop the sales on meat the way I'd like, we would save a ton of money even without slaughtering our own. I still like the idea tho, of knowing what my food ate and that it lived a good life. That's my main reason for wanting to raise our own.


----------



## Fiere

Are you sure it's milk??? I couldn't imagine paying 1$ for a 1/2 gallon. That's 4$ and change here.


----------



## Alaskan

C.r.a.z.y.!!!!


----------



## pinkmartin

Lol they used to even include chocolate milk on that deal. My kids were so excited


----------



## pinkmartin

I just looked at the ad for this week. Gallons of milk and orange juice 2/$5 cottage cheese, sour cream, onion dip, 4/$5. Sneaky lol increase lol


----------



## seminole wind

Yea, and if the price doesn't creep up, the contents get smaller.


----------



## perchiegirl

as a former retail person one thing that may be happening is selling the milk as a lost leader. Straight out cost... Where they make their money are all the other things you buy in the store when you are buying that milk.

When I worked in the pet and garden shop at Sears one of our lost leader sales was steer maneur... we were selling it for 79 cents a bag. During that time we made money hand over fist.... selling pots, plants, sprayers fountains, bags of Grass seed.

We did the same thing with fish... We brought in quarter sized angel fish and sold them for a dollar a piece. Normally a 2.99 item. We sold Aquariums and gravel and plants and other fish.... water pumps air pumps... ph testers..... 

Biggest sales I ever did was when the Commercial Firtilizer came on sale. Scotts.. ten dollars a bag... back then it was normally about fifteen my Dollars per hour shot through the roof. It went from 10 to 80 in sales. If I had been salery I would have made ten percent.

deb


----------



## pinkmartin

Omigosh! So many products have done both! That's why I started buying my bacon at the butcher counter when it's on sale. Most brands have gotten really expensive and it's not a pound anymore. Its 12 ounces.


----------



## pinkmartin

6 lbs down! Yesterday was an unintended free day. I had to be at my parents and didn't have my own food. Its a slippery slope. Once I eat something "bad" I can't stop. 

This week is gonna be tough. A lot going on. Its gonna be a pain, but I have to try to plan my meals. 

I also have a job to apply for this week, and my house has gotten really outta control. I gotta try to get a handle on it.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Congratulations on your wt loss!!


----------



## pinkmartin

Thanks!!!!


----------



## seminole wind

If I lose 10 pounds, the muffin top will go away.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I need to lose more than 10 lbs to get rid of my muffin top!


----------



## pinkmartin

My muffin top needs to lose more than 10 lbs to lose its muffin top


----------



## seminole wind

Well, I could really use 20 pound loss. But, I'd settle for 10 right now.


----------



## zamora

Hey now, every little bit adds up. One pound at a time.........I'm still working on mine too.


----------



## pinkmartin

Dd was having problems with baby. I had to go spend the night last night. We thought baby was going to go to Dr this morning, but by morning she was feeling better. I of course explained that she just missed her glamma. 

Anyway. Another night and half a day at my parents. I'd already had dinner and so had they. But seriously. I couldn't find protein in that house to save my life, except frozen meat for dinners. I've had, I'm sure, 2 months worth of carbs since last night. Ugh! I gotta find a better way to make this work if I'm going to be called over to save the day several times a week.


----------



## seminole wind

Way back when I used to always give myself one day a week to cheat. Maybe that'll work for you.


----------



## pinkmartin

That's true. I've done the same. But I've learned a lot from this current diet about how my brain interacts with food. A cheat day where I can have a meal I wouldn't normally have isn't a big deal. But I have to be diligent. If I allow myself to go overboard it's really hard to get back to business. I just can't handle carbs. They're like kryptonite. This morning at my parents, all I could find for breakfast was cookies, soft pretzels, or ice cream. (I've spent the night there the last 4 or 5 days.) I've regained what I'd lost. 

I finally had to explain to my dd today that I have to live at my house. I love her and baby. I want to help her. But I need to be home too. I can come over if there's a true need in between normal visits, but if she is just exhausted, frustrated, etc. She can bring baby and stay here a couple nights. I can help her and give my parents a break. And still be able to maintain some level of health and keep the filth at bay in my house. I'm hoping that works. 

I'm hoping to cook ahead some tomorrow to have pre made food to grab and go if I must.

Also. We changed baby from Similac to isomil. So far it seems to be helping.


----------



## pinkmartin

When I started out, I had over 50lb to lose. As of today, I have 49. I've finally made it under the 50lb Mark


----------



## seminole wind

Yeah!!! for you!

Got a question. If a scale reads 100.5 pounds , is that 100 pounds and 5 ounces or 100 pounds and 5/10 th's?


----------



## Alaskan

I thought it was 100 pounds plus a half a pound.


----------



## perchiegirl

Yep one hundred and a half

Just weighed in and am down a total of 15.4 haapy dance.... .4 equals four tenths of a pound... or three eights of a pound.

deb


----------



## Alaskan

Awesome! I am so happy for you!


----------



## perchiegirl

seminolewind said:


> Yeah!!! for you!
> 
> Got a question. If a scale reads 100.5 pounds , is that 100 pounds and 5 ounces or 100 pounds and 5/10 th's?


five tenths or a half pound


----------



## seminole wind

I am still confused.


----------



## pinkmartin

That's great deb! 

As far as the scale, it's 5/10. Which reduces to 1/2. So it's 
100 1/2 lbs.


----------



## pinkmartin

Last few days, headache, kinda feeling "off", peeing like a pregnant woman, a bit more achy than usual, horrible insomnia. Couldn't sleep at all last night. Ended up cleaning. I can't just lay there and do nothing. Even my prescribed sleeping meds don't help. 

Anyway, from what I gather, some of these symptoms are "keto flu". Just things that happen when starting a low carb diet as your body adjusts to no sugar and burning fat. Some of the symptoms are also signs of being in ketosis. Its when your body produces ketones as a product of burning stored fat instead of carbs. 

The symptoms suck. It's worth it, if the weight goes down. It's supposed to be "temporary". And I plan to change things up here and there so I'm not in ketosis for very long periods of time. I feel like it seems healthier to stay in for a couple weeks and our for a few days. It'll probably slow the weight loss, but losing too fast isn't always good. I also noticed that a jacket I was about to get rid of due to tight sleeves, fits a lot better. I took lots of body measurements in the first couple days but haven't since. I can't help weighing myself, but measurements are a pain to do, so I don't like to do it as often.

Ps. My son is coming home in a couple weeks! He's only taking a week of leave, so with all the driving here and back, we only get a few days with him. I miss him so much, though. I can't wait!


----------



## perchiegirl

They symptoms also are an indication that you are dumping crap that is being stored in fat..... A very good sign i forgot about that... need to tell my son. hes been doing atkins 

deb


----------



## zookeeper

I'm just catching up with all this, I've been very busy! Well done for the weight loss, I'm glad the diets are working. I think you're great for managing to stick to it despite all the temptations.


----------



## seminole wind

zookeeper said:


> I'm just catching up with all this, I've been very busy! Well done for the weight loss, I'm glad the diets are working. I think you're great for managing to stick to it despite all the temptations.


Nice to see you zookeeper!!!


----------



## pinkmartin

Lol. I can stick to it at home. Had to go to my parent's house today. Once again, not a low carb option to be found. Everything was sugar heavy. As I've learned, eating sugar just makes me hungry again. Ugh. 

They are going out of town again. They want me to stay there to help my daughter with the baby and take care of their dogs. My dad is mad that I want to just bring my dd and gd to my house for a couple of nights. 

A. I can't follow my diet at their house. Even if I bring my own food, their house is nothing but snacks. Like I'm surprised the outside doesn't look like the witch's house from Hansel & Gretel.

B. My brother lives right down the road from them in a house that they bought for him. Can't he stop in a couple times a day to check on the dogs? 

C. I have dogs at my house too. And a cat, a bunch of chickens, a rat, and hermit crabs. I can't really afford to run back and forth and my husband will feed but won't keep records of how many eggs and such. We keep the records for 4-h.

D. I have a son who panics if his routine changes. Staying at their house gets him all freaked out and it's a disaster getting him to school on time.

I don't mind helping them out, but they take these trips every couple of months. I feel like it's time my brother earned his house.


----------



## pinkmartin

Deb, I started out with atkins. I had no problem keeping my carbs down, but it was really hard for me to get adequate calories. I wasn't ever hungry and was only eating 600 to 800 calories. Sure, I lost several lbs immediately, but you can't live off so few calories and stay healthy. I also would think that eventually, your metabolism would slow to try to keep you from starving. 

I'm doing more keto. Its similar. Very high (healthy) fats. Moderate protein. Very low carbs. 

Atkins induction doesn't allow peanut butter, yogurt, etc. I'm eating those things, but I read labels and buy the lowest carb option.


----------



## pinkmartin

Haven't lost any more weight in the last couple of days but I took measurements tonight. I'm making progress! Slow. Slow. Progress. But slow progress is better than no progress. Or even worse... Gaining.


----------



## zamora

Good for you, keep it up!


----------



## seminole wind

I think I've lost 2 pounds working outside. I'd like to lose a few more before visiting my daughter.


----------



## pinkmartin

That's great seminole. I did lose a pound since yesterday. I'd love to be down another 10 when my boy comes home in a couple weeks.


----------



## seminole wind

I wonder how Perchiegirl is doing with it? She needs to come and chat with her "support group" on CF.


----------



## pinkmartin

Yes she does!!


----------



## Alaskan

How do we tag perchie girl?


----------



## jn4

I applaud anybody that wants to try and get healthy and lose unwanted pounds.....it takes courage and dedication,....And it's not easy at all. Its hard..very hard and can be emotional to deal with

Pinkmartin you can do it...ima rootin for ya.. Hang in there and good luck


----------



## perchiegirl

OK most know but for what its worht I am in the process of loosing 220 pounds. I get about with a rolling walker due to weight and arthritis. I am sixty years old fwiw... 



Monday is my weigh in day.


So it was weigh in day... I gained last time so was Heck bent to count and keep my food diary up to date.


I got in a cleaning mode on the garage.... I let my OCD FREEE and went to work. 


There has been a stack of tubs down the center of the garage. MY stuff mostly. A combination of cleaning out my tack room at a boarding stable and packing up my own stuff here for moving to the house later. I have to tell you its A LOT of stuff...


Top it off with the occasional toss of a paper coffee cup over the pile out of sight and out of mind... I was getting antsy over it all.


So I let my OCD FREE on it... Assembled four sets of free standing shelves and had at it. By the time I was done in... I had repacked nearly empty tubs into tubs that contained similar material and moved them to their new storage locations along the mostly unused walls of the garage... Ahem in the process collecting oh say fifty or so Coffee cups that mysteriously appeared as I moved the tubs... (wonder where those came from ) 


Then i found all deans camping gear and neatly tucked it on top and in spaces the tubs didn't fill. The tub with my harness appeared... Woo Hoo Now it was time to put all the big tubs on the bottom... Remember OCD. I got six of those big tubs placed... Yay... The pile in the middle of the garage with from about six feet high to about four...


Remember I work from a rolling walker... one of those handy grippers to reach stuff on the ground and nothing lifted above the seat of my walker. I have two brand new furniture dolleys purchased just for this job and a folding table for sorting... When I was done this afternoon I had ONe large tub and six small tubs empty and ready to put stuff in that should have made it into a tub...


And the parting shot was when I found a bunch of little debris, dirt, seeds, petrified frenchfries.... You know common garage dirt items... I took great delight in sweeping it up and with a giant push of the broom hurling it toward my sons car.... (who happened to be playing a game with a friend on the internet at the time) which sent me into a giggling fit with every fling.


By now I had gone all day with out food... and, with the exception of my four shots of espresso over ice, no water either. When I got in I was tired.... Took a shower and a couple of Alieve and got ready for my WEigh in at Weight Watchers


So what did I do... I dropped in to my espresso place and bought ANOTHER four shots of coffee over ice.... I love the taste but only took a sip or two... Its still in the car. 


Weigh in was AWESOME. I lost 4.4 pounds which puts me into the 5% loss category and got me a charm for my WW charm key chain. 5% is some where around 18 pounds the website has crashed because the news about Oprah buying 10 percent of weight watchers I am sure has a bunch of people looking at the site. So when it comes back up I will know how much I weigh...


It doesn't matter. I realize some of it is just the workout I did today and it will be back up to morrow. Dont care I feel good.


deb


----------



## nannypattyrn

Congratulations, Deb!!! You made me tired just reading what all you accomplished! Keep up the good work! 
I got out to walk for exercise for the first time in quite a while. I made 2 laps around my pasture which is equivalent to 1/2 mile and has a steep incline on one side. It's a start, but I have to work today so I'll get my exercise there today.


----------



## zamora

GOOD FOR YOU! Keep at it. I'm about to re-start physical therapy for my hip replacement so hopefully I will be able to start doing some real exercise and catch up to you!


----------



## 8hensalaying

Good for you Perchie girl! You worked hard! I am the same boat, I really need to lose about 125 lbs. I have recently lost 50 but am in a little plateau. One thing that concerns me is it is never good to go all day with not eating, and subsisting on espresso can't be good for your heart <3. A nutritionist once told me you need to eat to lose and I have found this to be true in my own life. So I wouldn't make that a habit  Your garage sounds like mine, We (meaning DH lol) have gotten most tools and usable stuff around the walls, with a huge pile in the middle that still needs to be gone through. A mix of yet to be found tools, items that need to be stored, and trash and recycling. I am not using a walker, but have limited strength/energy due to fibromyalgia and arthritis ( and I am only 49 lol) Maybe once the coop is done, and the chickens are out of my garage I will find the energy/motivation to work on it


----------



## perchiegirl

8hensalaying said:


> Good for you Perchie girl! You worked hard! I am the same boat, I really need to lose about 125 lbs. I have recently lost 50 but am in a little plateau. One thing that concerns me is it is never good to go all day with not eating, and subsisting on espresso can't be good for your heart <3. A nutritionist once told me you need to eat to lose and I have found this to be true in my own life. So I wouldn't make that a habit  Your garage sounds like mine, We (meaning DH lol) have gotten most tools and usable stuff around the walls, with a huge pile in the middle that still needs to be gone through. A mix of yet to be found tools, items that need to be stored, and trash and recycling. I am not using a walker, but have limited strength/energy due to fibromyalgia and arthritis ( and I am only 49 lol) Maybe once the coop is done, and the chickens are out of my garage I will find the energy/motivation to work on it


Oh I eat believe me.... WW makes sure of that. It was one of those deals where I got to working and simply forgot. Right after weight watchers I went to my favorite Sushi place. Had two orders of Himachi two orders of Uni an order of seaweed salad... Then I had a plate of Tai basil Noodles with shrimp. My points for the day are now 48 but that meal was sixteen points. Again too few for the day but I was full.

We are REQUIRED to eat; x amount of fruits and vegetables, x amount of milk or milk related products, x amount of water and x amount of oil per day. There is a short list for milk and fat. The vegetables are only limited to non starchy vegetables... for that chieck list.

Other than that everything goes by points and you are required to eat your point allotment for the day. I am NOT a food person in the morning. Unless Its at a restaurant. So my first meal is eaten at mid day. Which is usually something from El Pollo Loco... or a Veitnamese restarant that just opened up. I cook for evening meal and then have cereal for My late night meal.

I know backwards... I dont believe in cutting off food after five or six in the evening... Calories are calories no matter what time you eat them.

deb


----------



## seminole wind

Yeah!!! Perchie, that's great. I know when I lose a few pounds I start to do things like cleaning. Just energy from losing weight (?)

8hens, congrats to you too! Plateaus are awful. I have no advice for that. In fact anyone with advice for plateaus should help all us plateau girls.


----------



## 8hensalaying

One of the best things I did, was have a sleep study. A lot of my fatigue was coming from sleep apnea, they put me on a cpap, (which is a pain in the butt to get used to btw) getting the oxygen and feeling more rested when awake helped me move more during the day. No excercise per se, just more daily activities, that is how I lost the first 30 no dietary changes at all. Then we started on the 21 day fix for diet and that is amazing. Never hungry for that. Was planning on starting gym for excercise when School started back, but had a huge problem with my shoulder that has set me back a bit. Now that is resolving, so Hopefully will be able to start that soon!


----------



## zookeeper

Well done! You're doing so well. Perchiegirl.It's just my own idea, but maybe the plateau is your body adjusting and in a little while you'll start losing again! 8hensalaying.
You've made me feel ashamed - I've had a lazy day. I just finished a milking contract and today I've done nothing much. Just looked after my horses and loaded the washing machine! I'll have to get off my backside and do something tomorrow.......


----------



## MichaelA69

seminolewind said:


> Yeah!!! Perchie, that's great. I know when I lose a few pounds I start to do things like cleaning. Just energy from losing weight (?)
> 
> 8hens, congrats to you too! Plateaus are awful. I have no advice for that. In fact anyone with advice for plateaus should help all us plateau girls.


I'm not a girl, but have been struggling with weight off and on since I stopped going to the gym about 11 years ago. I have this rigorous job now where I sweat all day to the point my clothes are drenched by break time. I lost 13 lbs the first 3 weeks and am eating like a horse. If you work beyond the first sweat, and keep sweating, you will lose weight if done 3-5 times a week. Then pick one day out of the week to eat the biggest hamburger and milkshake you want, or whatever it is you like. Don't snack at night. Drink plenty of water throughout the day.


----------



## zamora

Well heck. I had a Dr. appt yesterday and it looks like my original 10 lbs that I lost weren't all that lost after all. Time to start over. I start back to PT on Monday so I'm hoping that will help!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Chin up girl! You get right back up and going again! I'm right there,too!


----------



## pinkmartin

perchiegirl said:


> OK most know but for what its worht I am in the process of loosing 220 pounds. I get about with a rolling walker due to weight and arthritis. I am sixty years old fwiw...
> 
> Monday is my weigh in day.
> 
> So it was weigh in day... I gained last time so was Heck bent to count and keep my food diary up to date.
> 
> I got in a cleaning mode on the garage.... I let my OCD FREEE and went to work.
> 
> There has been a stack of tubs down the center of the garage. MY stuff mostly. A combination of cleaning out my tack room at a boarding stable and packing up my own stuff here for moving to the house later. I have to tell you its A LOT of stuff...
> 
> Top it off with the occasional toss of a paper coffee cup over the pile out of sight and out of mind... I was getting antsy over it all.
> 
> So I let my OCD FREE on it... Assembled four sets of free standing shelves and had at it. By the time I was done in... I had repacked nearly empty tubs into tubs that contained similar material and moved them to their new storage locations along the mostly unused walls of the garage... Ahem in the process collecting oh say fifty or so Coffee cups that mysteriously appeared as I moved the tubs... (wonder where those came from )
> 
> Then i found all deans camping gear and neatly tucked it on top and in spaces the tubs didn't fill. The tub with my harness appeared... Woo Hoo Now it was time to put all the big tubs on the bottom... Remember OCD. I got six of those big tubs placed... Yay... The pile in the middle of the garage with from about six feet high to about four...
> 
> Remember I work from a rolling walker... one of those handy grippers to reach stuff on the ground and nothing lifted above the seat of my walker. I have two brand new furniture dolleys purchased just for this job and a folding table for sorting... When I was done this afternoon I had ONe large tub and six small tubs empty and ready to put stuff in that should have made it into a tub...
> 
> And the parting shot was when I found a bunch of little debris, dirt, seeds, petrified frenchfries.... You know common garage dirt items... I took great delight in sweeping it up and with a giant push of the broom hurling it toward my sons car.... (who happened to be playing a game with a friend on the internet at the time) which sent me into a giggling fit with every fling.
> 
> By now I had gone all day with out food... and, with the exception of my four shots of espresso over ice, no water either. When I got in I was tired.... Took a shower and a couple of Alieve and got ready for my WEigh in at Weight Watchers
> 
> So what did I do... I dropped in to my espresso place and bought ANOTHER four shots of coffee over ice.... I love the taste but only took a sip or two... Its still in the car.
> 
> Weigh in was AWESOME. I lost 4.4 pounds which puts me into the 5% loss category and got me a charm for my WW charm key chain. 5% is some where around 18 pounds the website has crashed because the news about Oprah buying 10 percent of weight watchers I am sure has a bunch of people looking at the site. So when it comes back up I will know how much I weigh...
> 
> It doesn't matter. I realize some of it is just the workout I did today and it will be back up to morrow. Dont care I feel good.
> 
> deb


I've been mia for a bit. That's great tho! I love a good day!


----------



## pinkmartin

Between my son coming home on leave for a few days and my dd having some problems that left me with the baby full time a couple of days... My diet went to the back burner. I can't stay on top of it without planning meals. When ds comes home there are certain favorite meals he expects and they aren't so low-carb. Then Halloween bombed my house with candy. 

Anyway, at first I was still losing weight. Then I gained back about 1/2 a pound. Now, I'm just staying the same. Even on a couple weeks of "not really dieting", I was pretty mindful of what I was eating. I still am drinking lots of water and only carb free pop. I ate pizza and candy and high carb veggies. But most of those days, I still ate the high protein, high fat, low carb stuff I'm supposed to be eating. So today is the first day purposely back on the wagon.


----------



## seminole wind

There is nothing better than chest pain to encourage one to lose weight. I still have 20 pounds to go - hopefully.


----------



## pinkmartin

So true! Health problems and family history are definitely pushing me.


----------



## seminole wind

Sad but true. The flu is another good one for losing weight. How awful is that?

It also seems that the more physical labor I do, the less appetite I have. I'm down to dinner, and later a bowl of cereal with nice cold milk instead of cookies and cake.


----------



## pinkmartin

3rd week in Oct my youngest had a virus. Fever, vomiting, no real appetite. This kid clings to me even when he's not sick. When he's sick, it's like I have a second skin. I kept thinking "sweet! I'll catch this and lose another 5lb". Nope. When I try to avoid illness, I'm the first one to get it. But try to catch it? Nothing. I jokingly threatened to lick his face, but yuck!


----------



## seminole wind

Pinkmartin, the flu is NOT something to wish for, LOL. I'll forego the flu and keep the weight. I am a faithful flu shot getter.

I'm down 4 pounds in a week. It's still hard. Usually it gets easier. I'll be a lot of that is water weight.


----------



## pinkmartin

Lol it wasn't true flu. Just last a 2 or 3 days. Its a risk I was willing to take. I haven't gotten a flu shot this year, but I did get the whooping cough booster because I take care of my gd. Since I got started back on low carb this week, I'm down 2 more lbs. Also been working outside more. Its been unseasonably warm this week. I'm not really sure if the 2 lb was water or real weight. 

We haven't found a house to buy yet, so I've really been amping up the search and trying hard not to "settle" just because we want to move so badly. And trying to find a job. So I notice I allow myself to be hungry more often. The old me would have ran for anything to make hunger go away. I find now that I look for healthy foods that will keep me full and satisfied no matter how hungry I am. That has to be helping.


----------



## seminole wind

It's been hard for me to end my snack regimen at night. But I think about that chest pain and that's enough for me. Tonight I had home made Mexican beans, a few pieces of candy, black grapes, and a Guiness Stout Draught. 

I do not eat beans. You can run after me with them I will not eat them. They are nasty. Until... I realized that the beans made from Mama Margie's Mexican food in San Antonio were to die for. I can't stop eating them. I ate them for 2 days. Well not her beans but the same recipe. Yum!


----------



## nannypattyrn

How about a recipe?


----------



## Haldimand_Bumpkin

I can totally relate to your frustrations. I have some medical issues that have slowed me down over the years; fibromyalgia and osteoarthritis and massive amounts of DDD.
As the slowing down progressed, so did my health issues. Including weight gain. Rapidly. Earlier this year I received a diagnosis of Diabetes T2. No thank you! 

I decided it was time. Time to make drastic life changes. It couldn't be a diet, because diets have such a high failure rate and once you return to your 'life' after the diet the weight also returns. 

I got chickens. The work that goes along with that, simple core exercising for 20 minutes a day, removing milk and trying to follow a paleo diet the majority of the time has helped me wonderfully. Since June I have lost 34lbs I know those 34lbs will stay off because it's a lifestyle change. I have not gained 1lb back (other than the 2lbs of water retention each month ...sorry men, had to share the truth there). But when I shed those 2lbs typically 1 more pound follows. It's not speedy, it's not a fad, it's not your latest saviour. It's your life, your healthy lifestyle that will get you where you need to go. 

Don't give up. Understand the body can be resistant to change. You will plateau with weight...I've plateaued for 28days and was so frustrated then one day I worked extra hard getting the coop cleaned out and ready for winter and those 4lbs I was looking to lose over the last 4 weeks came off in 2 days. 

When I started I couldn't even do 10 side leg lifts. Now I add weights to my ankles. I could barely do 10 swings with the kettle bell, now I've just increased the weight to 20lbs so I can get an even better work out, reduce the work out time and kick some butt!!! My own butt that is. 

Pop. Poison. If you're serious shake the habit immediately. Have a coffee. Have a tea. It's good for you. There's your caffeine fix. Stevia. No.

Don't read labels. Buy food, whole foods that don't need labels. Avoid soy. Known carcinogens, known weight contributor and thyroid disrupter. 

If you believe thyroid is a possible issue, Lorna Vanderhaugh makes 'thyroSmart' and it has definitely helped me get things sorted. If you're over weight, drink pop and consume fatty foods, your thyroid is likely lacking from self induced congestion. I had a medically diagnosed slower thyroid, not needing meds but still not functioning properly. Fixed me right up. I still take 2 a day. It's a natural remedy.

It's important to make sure you don't deprive yourself. That just triggers our self righteous and destructive behaviour. If I'm going to have that slice of cheesecake, I also acknowledge I'm going to swing that kettlebell when I get home and run the stairs with weights on the ankles. 

I had a total of 75lbs to loose. Felt very overwhelming. Maybe even impossible. So I said let's start with 3lbs. The 5. Now I've lost 34 of it and I'm just about half way there. They were my 75lbs I put on and now they are mine to get off. Accountability. I'm big on it. 

You absolutely can do it ... But only if you decide you are going to do it!


----------



## Haldimand_Bumpkin

P.s. --> I am free of all insulin meds and have normal blood sugar most days.

Which of course my doctor said wouldn't happen. Listen to yourself! You know what you need


----------



## nannypattyrn

Thx for the pep talk. I have the same amount to loose as you started out with. I have a cyst on my thyroid, but the thyroid studies are normal. Where can I find the thyroid supplement that you mentioned?


----------



## seminole wind

Haldimand, you are so right. Diets don't work. Lifestyle change does for long term. With me, just cutting portions works. So far, I've lost 4 pounds.


----------



## seminole wind

Mexican Beans

2 lbs of dried pinto beans simmered for 3 hours OR 1 large or 2 regular cans of pinto beans, rinsed.
1 pound of bacon coarsely chopped, better is that thick slab bacon, we use less than a pound
1 medium onion chopped
2 ripe tomatoes -not canned
1 fresh jalapeno pepper chopped 
1 bunch of fresh cilantro

In a large skillet cook bacon until brown and add onion till tender. Stir in tomato and jalapeno and cook for a few minutes more. ( how much you drain the fat from the bacon is up to you. You can leave it all or drain some out.)

Remove from heat. Stir in cilantro. Stir in beans and simmer for an hour.

I personally think it's important to keep some cilantro to throw in as garnish. Also, if you have time, pico de gallo is well worth having on the side. (pico is relatively no calories. I consider it free food. )


----------



## Haldimand_Bumpkin

nannypattyrn said:


> Thx for the pep talk. I have the same amount to loose as you started out with. I have a cyst on my thyroid, but the thyroid studies are normal. Where can I find the thyroid supplement that you mentioned?


I'm in Canada so my source would likely be different if your in the US. 
Maybe google and see where you can source it from. I do believe it is on Amazon.com
Although Amazon is good for most items I notice lately that they need to work on their pricing. Search around, you'll find it. It can take up to 3 minths to work, but didn't with me...maybe a month. But I put everything into action right away, better and smarter food intake, exercises etc.,

Trust me on the pop! Do you know how much food you can eat to match the calories and sugar of a can of Coke? Not to mention the GMO's in the Coke/Pop.
Fructose & P Glucose is like declaring war on your organs and your thyroid.

Get'er done! If I can do it, omg anyone can!

thyroSmart lorna vanderhaeghe


----------



## nannypattyrn

Pop is usually not a problem for me. When I do drink it's diet which is probably not any better. GMO vs non GMO is something I'm not into right now. I just love fresh from mine or someone else's garden.


----------



## seminole wind

Yea! reached my first goal and down 5 pounds. Time to start the next 5 pound goal. Fingers crossed especially today, LOL


----------



## pinkmartin

Gosh. I've been gone longer than I thought! I just wanted to stop in an say howdy and give an update...
I'm working 7days/wk most wks. Luckily only 8-10hrs/day. So my time to post and anything else is limited.

I've lost 31 lbs! I've donated 3 sizes of jeans so far. Once I move into a new size all the bigger stuff goes. I need no excuse to let the weight come back. I even bought "skinny" jeans. I'm excited! Still have about 30lb to go.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Wow, congratulations on your wt. loss!! That's amazing! What have you done to loose the wt?. This is the first day that I have made the decision to get myself more healthy and lose wt.


----------



## pinkmartin

I can't do a long post here so... To continue... 

I have gone to a sort of "carb cycle" program. I follow my plan but I'm not fanatical about it. I try to do a week on, a day or 2 off. Some weeks I don't have the time or energy to plan meals, I eat what's handy. I don't lose weight those weeks, but I don't gain it back either. I find that I've become used to the new way of eating and I crave the stuff I should have instead of bad stuff. I also drink a lot of water now. 

When I bought my mud boots, I had to slit the backs down to accomadate my fat calves. I just duct taped them back how they were made. 

I don't have a bikini body. Maybe I never will. But I have gotten a lot of my confidence back. I'm starting to feel good about myself again.


----------



## nannypattyrn

That's wonderful!! I love veggies, so I'm just going to be eating "clean" & watch my portions .


----------



## pinkmartin

I've missed everyone. Would love to hear how you've all been over the last couple months. 

Here's to a happy, healthy, successful 2016 for all!


----------



## pinkmartin

Nanny, I'm still basically doing low carb. So high fat, moderate protein. I don't log everything I eat anymore. I find that if I'm eating the high fat and protein, I eat few carbs naturally. I can't go to the doctor so haven't had my meds for a few months. I only take Aleve now. I do have pain, but it's tolerable. I'm sure working 40 to 60 hrs/wk is contributing to the weight loss. Being on your feet the entire day certainly makes a difference.


----------



## nannypattyrn

You've done well!! I plan on curbing the heavy esp junk carbs. I have no choice because I won't be able to walk or anything if I don't . I need to loose 70 lbs. I refuse to go up another size in clothes.


----------



## pinkmartin

Thanks. I was well on my way to that point. A year ago I would never have thought I could work full time and on my feet. You can do this!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Thx for the encouragement, Pink!


----------



## seminole wind

pinkmartin said:


> Gosh. I've been gone longer than I thought! I just wanted to stop in an say howdy and give an update...
> I'm working 7days/wk most wks. Luckily only 8-10hrs/day. So my time to post and anything else is limited.
> 
> I've lost 31 lbs! I've donated 3 sizes of jeans so far. Once I move into a new size all the bigger stuff goes. I need no excuse to let the weight come back. I even bought "skinny" jeans. I'm excited! Still have about 30lb to go.


Okay. I'm jealous. A few months ago I had chest pain, then I lost 5 pounds but now have gained back 2. I know it's not a lot but it's disappointing anyway. My biggest weakness right now is Vienna crème filled cookies from Keebler. I wake up in the morning sometimes with a broken cookie underneath me. I'm glad the holidays are over!


----------



## pinkmartin

I have a huge sweet tooth. I had to cut out almost all carbs for a month to reset my brain. I still enjoy sweets. I now have a donut occasionally instead of a dozen donuts in 2 days every week. The more sugar (even healthy natural sugars in fruit) I ate, the more of it I craved. I ate less than 20 net carbs/day the first month. It taught my body to crave healthy fat and protein which satisfies. Net carbs are calculated by subtracting the grams of fiber from the grams of carbohydrates in a given food. That gives you net carbs. I satisfied my sweet cravings by whipping heavy cream with a little sugar free jello mix in my bullet blender. Or using low carb protein powder to make shakes.


----------



## pinkmartin

It really is a lifestyle change. I didn't get fat over night. I'm not going to be a size 5 again over night either. The faster you lose weight, the more likely it's going to come back. You aren't losing it healthy. Anyone can starve themselves for a short period of time. The weight you lose will be more muscle than fat. Eventually your body will stop you... And seek to save every ounce it can to sustain you if you try it again. 

Some people can lose with low fat. I tried that for years. Now I eat very high fat I add butter to EVERYTHING. I eat cheese at least twice a day. Full fat sour cream, cottage cheese, cream cheese. Fat is very satiating. I struggle to eat enough calories now. 

If I can do this, anyone can. Its a process that you have to commit to. I wanted to see my last child graduate... And my grandbaby grow up.


----------



## pinkmartin

No matter how you decide to lose the weight, keto, low fat, whatever, I highly recommend downloading an app to track your meals. It's amazing the sugar, fat etc that hides in your foods. I no longer track my meals but every bite I eat is a very conscious decision based on what I learned from meal tracking. Don't pay for an app. There are many very good free ones depending on your specific dietary goals.


----------



## sswanee17

Try My Fitness Pal. It tracks everything that you eat if you write it down and it tells you if you're doing good or if you're not more or less and it's a great way to lose weight. The only bad thing though is i'm not consistent. I love to eat and when I decide that I have lost enough weight or even if I havent and start looking halfway good I always backslide. That really is a good system now and it takes all the work away, it doesn't prepare the food but it's very helpful. Google it, I'm sure it can get you started on something like that or tell you how to do it


----------



## sswanee17

Also, it is free, My fitness pal.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I have used My Fittness Pal, but I backslid so I will probably download it again. I like because my tablet and phone will sync.


----------



## sswanee17

Me too. I was just going to my phone to look at it also and put down what I had to eat today. I'm trying to take off again also. I'm going to Cancun 1 February complements of my girls and their hubbies. Either way I'm still going to have a good time even if I am over weight.


----------

